# Hi Point C9 question



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone here own or has shot a C9? Would like to hear actual first hand report on one.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Owned one.... then sold it. Paid $89 for it new years back, sold it later for $130 when gun prices started to jump up. They are heavy, clunky, made of cheap plastic and misc pot metal... but they do go "BANG" when you pull the trigger each and every time, never had a jam and HiPoint's support is fantastic (my gun had cast sights, which were off... HiPoint had me return it and they swapped out the action for one with adjustable sights and apologized for the problem.

So yea, its a passable gun for someone on a budget. Its ugly... in a 1970s dodge truck sort of way, but its reliable, in a 1970s dodge truck sort of way.

Look over this review, its pretty on target IMO:






-DallanC


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I bought one for my kid for Christmas and its had about 200 rounds through it with no problems. It is heavy. It weighs as much empty a 16 shot Beretta B92-FS does full. It does go bang every time you pull the trigger and with the weight it is easy to get back on target in a hurry and I guess if you run out of ammo you can use it as a club since it's like holding a brick....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

plottrunner said:


> I bought one for my kid for Christmas and its had about 200 rounds through it with no problems. It is heavy. It weighs as much empty a 16 shot Beretta B92-FS does full. It does go bang every time you pull the trigger and with the weight it is easy to get back on target in a hurry and I guess if you run out of ammo you can use it as a club since it's like holding a brick....


Yeah that's what I say about my HP 45's. When you run out of ammo, grab the barrel and you have a good club...LOL


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I own one and have shot it plenty. Mine is actually pretty dang accurate and has some decent range. Overall I think it is more accurate than my Springfield XDm but definitely blocky and bulky.

I have never had a fail to fire or fail to feed.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> I own one and have shot it plenty. Mine is actually pretty dang accurate and has some decent range. Overall I think it is more accurate than my Springfield XDm but definitely blocky and bulky.
> 
> I have never had a fail to fire or fail to feed.


I've read where people complain about the grips on the C9. Did you replace them or modify them in any way?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought they were comfortable, just slippery. I could see someone stippling them a bit to improve grip. But as it was, I didn't think there were any problems with the gun as it was. 

I later sold it to just get something "nicer". I sold it and picked up a XD40SC, really happy with that decision.


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> I've read where people complain about the grips on the C9. Did you replace them or modify them in any way?


As DallanC said, they are ok for the price but yeah they are plastic and therefore could be slippery. The 9mm doesn't have much recoil to begin with so holding onto the gun isn't an issue unless it was wet or you had very small hands. I'd bet some grip tape or stippling would be enough to alleviate any concerns.

My problem is that I tend to bump the mag release button while firing, so I took the button off and spun it around to allow better hand clearance.

Have you already bought one or just curious about them?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> My problem is that I tend to bump the mag release button while firing, so I took the button off and spun it around to allow better hand clearance.


Interesting. I'm a southpaw so it was never a issue for me.

The back and forth of that heavy slide moving in and out of battery takes some getting used to when shooting.

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> As DallanC said, they are ok for the price but yeah they are plastic and therefore could be slippery. The 9mm doesn't have much recoil to begin with so holding onto the gun isn't an issue unless it was wet or you had very small hands. I'd bet some grip tape or stippling would be enough to alleviate any concerns.
> 
> My problem is that I tend to bump the mag release button while firing, so I took the button off and spun it around to allow better hand clearance.
> 
> Have you already bought one or just curious about them?


Have a couple of the .45's and looking to get one for occasional cc.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Have a couple of the .45's and looking to get one for occasional cc.


I wouldn't be able to recommend one for CC in good conscience...they are just too heavy, wide and blocky for a comfortable CC gun.

I cannot imagine it's much different then your .45 so if you can comfortably and safely carry that, you would likely be fine with the C9...just wouldn't work for myself.


----------

